
IBM's AI lost debate to a human - quazar
https://economictimes.indiatimes.com/magazines/panache/man-vs-machine-ai-created-by-ibm-lost-debate-to-a-human/articleshow/67974706.cms
======
Pryde
For anyone interested in listening in, here’s a link to the podcast:
[https://www.intelligencesquaredus.org/debates/ibm-project-
de...](https://www.intelligencesquaredus.org/debates/ibm-project-debater)

I was personally (as someone not currently following the state of the art)
quite impressed with Project Debater. She seemed fairly capable of
understanding Harish’s arguments, though at a basic level and making some
assumptions that I’m not sure were actually implied by his arguments.

I’m just getting into learning about ML, so if anyone with a better
understanding of the field wants to share their insights about this project,
I’d love to hear it!

------
0815test
Next round: A debate about those English-speaking unicorns that were, ah,
"reportedly" discovered in a small valley somewhere in South America...

